# US president



## chorudashy (Mar 7, 2011)

What US President instituted Wage and Price Controls on the US economy? And what US president repealed those wage and price controls returning our economy from a nationalized economy to a market based economy?
____________________________________

Edited for Spam by Plainsman. If I were you guys I would not click on anything that looks like spam. Some of these things will eat your computer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know, but he must have been a capitalist and not a socialist.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I give up........... :eyeroll:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You're gonna have to be much more specific. It's an executive order, and as such wasn't "repealed". As to "nationalized economy", we've seen more nationalization in the last 2 years than ever before :wink:

Is your goal to compare FDR and his times with Obama today?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

See my comments above on the edited first post.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Nixon in 1971, I remember well my father just about having a coronary because it locked in commodity prices at the low point of the year which back then was during harvest season. Back then there was very little storage on the farms and many farmers hauled grain from the field to the elevator.

Ford by the mid 70's had removed most of them if memory serves me.

The experiment failed and what was put forward as a brake to high inflation that was only suppose to last 90 days actually lasted 3 years.

While not all facets of the Price Freeze stayed in place that duration, it was the start of the Feds moving to a monetary policy that we have today to control inflation. Ford while not getting the credit he deserved realized that neither where really sound. His defeat by Carter in 76 and his policy changes caused the rise of inflation and interest rates to go to the record highs that I hope never are broken.

While most people would say that Watergate was the worst thing Nixon did, people of my fathers generation felt it was the Price freeze and that it really hampered Ford in his bid for President.

Now a question to you? Why do you ask?


----------

